# ID Help



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

does anybody know what this guy is? sorry about flash


----------



## msbubbles328 (Jan 23, 2011)

_Love the look of your african aquarium take...did you glue the rocks together._


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Nah they are free standing.. its not that hard to do if you were gonna give it a shot

after some research, could it be a type of zebra?


----------



## msbubbles328 (Jan 23, 2011)

_I am not sure what type it is ...I have the same problem with naming the ones I have in my tank, I also have a 125g...Anyway, Njoy Ur New Year! _


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> does anybody know what this guy is? sorry about flash


Looks to me like a Peacock


----------



## nwfishrescue (Oct 9, 2011)

I have one very similar mbunda?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

he has the fins like a peacock it could be. i will get a better pic without flash tomorrow. the red on his top fin really interests me cause its just started showing up.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I found out he is a greshakei cichlid if anybody was interested


----------

